# Things Lacking



## ZZZ (Feb 21, 2013)

In the classical music world, a few key things tend to be lacking: access to statistical information that would allow artists to make informed decisions on repertoire and proposals, honesty and ethics, freedom from corruption and exploitation. An artist is surrounded and beset by parasitic professionals and technicians, from agent to lawyer, accountant, recording engineer, record company and the like. No one cares if we make any money, only if we can pay to play.
Does anyone have access to the inside information that you can only get by subscription or other secret means of access, such as the sales statistics for all or most recordings, not only the top few? And the same for sheet music and concert tickets?


----------

